# Fun with Filo



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Doing a Filo demo a couple weeks ago with the help of some students.

We pulled it to a 24 foot diameter


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Oh you are the adventurous one  That looks like fun actually. What did you end up doing with all of it? I noticed there wasn't any in my mailbox


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Making Filo really is fun, it's like bread making in that it is very relaxing.

As far as what we made, we made about 30 different apps and HDO's to feed the other classes.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

wow! there is a shop in SF that makes filo by hand....it's an exceptional product and they don't ship...
lucky students


----------



## matthew sievert (May 23, 2005)

what a bunch of brave souls. 

Filo smells fear.


----------



## pierre (May 11, 2005)

shroomgirl, 
what's the place in SF that makes it by hand? i want to check it out. maybe we can work something out to get you some, if the shipping is not a logistic nightmare.


----------

